# For those that THINK they can Catch Big Fish!



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is your chance to prove it. 
The Drum-Masterâ€™s 2015 Fall Tournament is about to start. The start date is September 5th and it runs thru the end of November. We are in search of the largest redfish possible. Entry fee is $20 for adults and $10 for kids. The Adult pot starts at $200 and the Kidâ€™s pot starts at $100 plus a custom surf rod. We have monthly prizes for the adultâ€™s division for the largest redfish of each month. We also have a Penn 309 to be raffled off at the end of the tournament. You get one ticket for every redfish entry you submit over 30 inches. 

Tournament Progress and Information:
http://www.catchingbigfish.net/DRUM-MASTER2015FALL.html

Tournament Entry information and Rules:
http://www.catchingbigfish.net/DRUM-MASTERRULESFALL.html

*Tournament sponsors:*
*CatchingBigFish.net*
*Seapony Bait and Tackle â€" Winne Texas*
*Trendsetter Teeâ€™s*
*Debbie the Texan Express*
*Mr. Jim Foster*


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Good luck Oscar


----------



## trapperjon (May 26, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I think I can catch big fish, I'm in. This is great for the kids. If anyone has kids that they want to sign up, but don't know how to catch big reds, they are more than welcome to tag along with me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Chum!!!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Any update's? Just wondering who is in the lead. For anyone who hasn't signed up, now's the time. The reds are showing up in good numbers and anyone can win, don't miss out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

*Update!!!*

It already started!

http://www.catchingbigfish.net/DRUM-MASTER2015FALL.html

There is still time to get in.

We have some solid fish but they can be beat! :rotfl:


----------

